# Huts???



## stephenvt2001 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello, 
Im new to Colorado. I wanted to find some info on where good skiing huts are, how to go about staying in one. I live on the front range. Thnaks for your help.
Stephen


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Try www.huts.org for the most comprehensive info. There is also a book available. Maybe search on Amazon to find what the title is. 

Eisman near Vail is supposed to be good for BC skiing, but I've never been there.

I've been to Fowler-Hilliard in the summer, and Resolution Mountain looks like it would be good. I belive there is snowcat skiing that may access that area too. I've also been to Polar Star, also in the summer. I climbed New York Mountain, and there might be some good routes up there. 

As always, be careful and use avy gear at any of these spots. The ones I mentioned are at treeline, and the skiing is wide open above treeline bowls and such.


----------



## killtunes (Jun 4, 2004)

Pick up a copy of Lou Dawon's Hut book. The 10th MTN huts may be hard to get into this time of year. You may give the Leadville yurts a look; good skiing nearby. Lost Wonder Hut near Monarch may have some openings too.

http://www.leadvillebackcountry.com/

http://www.lostwonder.com/


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

Colorado Hut to Hut is the bible, there's two volumes (north and south, yes, there are THAT many). It has ALL the info you need to start, don't buy any other book without looking at these first.

As for 10th Mt Huts, the ones with superb skiing that I have been to are Eiseman and Estin. But Eiseman is a bitch of a climb in. Fowler Hilliard supposedly is good, and Jackal has great tight tree skiing.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

*amen...*

Just like everyone has stated in my opinion of just the 10th mtn huts Eisman is the Best. It is the best skiing and layout. It is a biatch to get to.
Best skiing in order is Eisman, Fowler, Estin, Polar star, Jackal, 10th, janets. These are all worth the effort for skiing. The worst skiing in order (worst is first) is Harry Gates, vances, shrine, sections. 

You will need to join 10th mtn hut organization and do the lottery if you want a hut on the weekends (9 to 5 worker). So begin now for next years lottery. If you can go during the week, you can always jump on a semi filled hut.

the best books are the already mentioned Hut to Hut series. !0th Mtn. also puts out a nice book (no pretty pictures like Hut to Hut) but the descriptions of day trips and sking is slightly better. Buy em all !!!!


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm looking for some good private hut/yurts that don't have a line a mile long to reserve.

So how's the skiing around the Leadville Yurts and WunderHuts? 
And how about these???
James Peak http://jamespeakyurt.com
Hidden Treasure http://backcountry-colorado-yurt.com/ 
Beta on skiing and avy danger please...


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: amen...*



ENDOMADNESS said:


> The worst skiing in order (worst is first) is Harry Gates, vances, shrine, sections.


You have obviously not been to Skinner or Betty Bear. 

Gates isn't terrible, there's some ok stuff off Burnt Mt. Definitely not the worst. It is the lowest in elevation, though, so I imagine snow quality might sometimes be an issue.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah , i haven't been to the windsweep Skinner Hut. As far as Harry Gates, Burnt Mtn looked low-angle schwag and not worth the multiple mile trek.

T-boner- I have been to Hidden Treasure multiple times (agian this march). It is right beside Polar Star (1/4 mile). So the skiing and skin in are the same. The shoulder of NY mountain is a huge open powder field. The short tree shots back to the yurt (or polar star) are nicely spaced and steep.

Stephen- you a Hokie? just noticed the vt. Huge hokie alum/fan here.


----------



## wilflley (Jun 24, 2005)

*Try Leadville Backcountry*

There is a set of new yurts just south of Leadville. Great snow and outstanding views and they likely have some open dates. The trip in is about 5 miles with some elevation gain - much less avalanche terrain than the trip in to Skinner you can find them at www.leadvillebackcountry.com. Have fun.


----------

